# Best speakers for JCM 800 cab?



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm looking for some advice on speaker replacements for my JCM 800 cab. I play a JCM 800 2204 through it. Just got the cab recently but am not thrilled with how the original G12T-75's sound. 










I play mostly hard rock, with some Stoner/Doom thrown in occassionaly.

I was thinking of something from the Eminence Red Coat series, namely the Wizard, Governor or Man-O-War.

Any experience with these speakers? Thanks!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I would highly recommend the Red Coats. I really like the sound of the Private Jack as well. Outfitting that cab with higher end Celestions would be fairly pricey. I don't think the Eminence speakers are really a lower grade just different....and a fair bit cheaper! Stoner/Doom do they really go together?. Just kidding.

Shawn :smile:


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

What don't you like about the 75's. the older ones sound damn good with a 2204. especially for hard rock/heavy stuff
In any case. i did not like the wizard. too harsh for my taste.


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

I find the 75's are a bit harsh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

they are a bit harsh, i played a DSL through a 1960A expecting good things, and i got nothin .

I'd look at WGS British Leads - a more even frequency response than V30's (not a BIG difference though ) and an affordable alternative to celestion.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I've posted this clip before, but I think it's reasonably well done given the limitations. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3cyE2Llqxw

Shawn


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

G12-65... whole different animal from a G12T-75... I think Eminence makes a similar speaker or Celestion has re-issued it as part of the Heritage line... pricey though I believe...

gtrguy


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

*Chuckle*

Well, after discovering that the fizzy sound I was getting was not from the speakers but rather from the chassis I pulled from a POS Crate amp (you screwed me again, Crate) that was rattling against the wall it was leaning on behind me, and realizing that the basement itself was buzzing a bit, and the fact that the basement is cold as shit (49 F), I think I'll hold off on any speaker swaps for the time being. I'll see how she sounds when the basement's warm (I ran out of furnace oil).

That said, I am digging the Red Coat series in the clips I've heard. Sounds just as good to my ears as Celestion but not as expensive.

Something to consider for down the line.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

just lug it upstairs and hear it there? 

Eminence makes quality speakers, to my knowledge. If i had the money to throw around on my straight cab, I'd try some out in there.


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

Budda said:


> they are a bit harsh, i played a DSL through a 1960A expecting good things, and i got nothin .
> 
> I'd look at WGS British Leads - a more even frequency response than V30's (not a BIG difference though ) and an affordable alternative to celestion.


Yeah but theres a big difference between the 75's in a 1960A (newer cabs) than a JCM800 cab.
That being said, about your room. I have the same problem. my practice room at home sounds awfull. i ditched a loooooot of speakers before realising i should of found a good room to fire them up.

And. The tonespotter from Emi is the 12-65 clone (i asked them directly).
I ordered a red white and blues to couple with a weber H30... I can let you guys know how it sounds with the JCM


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

EL34POWER said:


> Yeah but theres a big difference between the 75's in a 1960A (newer cabs) than a JCM800 cab.
> That being said, about your room. I have the same problem. my practice room at home sounds awfull. i ditched a loooooot of speakers before realising i should of found a good room to fire them up.
> 
> And. The tonespotter from Emi is the 12-65 clone (i asked them directly).
> I ordered a red white and blues to couple with a weber H30... I can let you guys know how it sounds with the JCM


I've heard good things about the RW&B speaker. You should post some clips!

Actually my practice space at home usually sounds great. I have a lot of top-quality acoustic foam on the walls, and the band I play in jammed here for 8 months or so (until we recently moved back to our drummer's place) with no complaints. I think however since the 1960 is the loudest single piece of gear to ever be played down there I'm noticing rattles and such that I didn't notice when I was playing the JCM through a 150W 1x15 cab. That and the room is pretty well empty now except for my drums and half-stack, wheras a few weeks ago there were three other amps, instruments, mics, a PA, in there as well.

What I've been thinking I might do is get a 1936 cab or something similar in a 2x12 vein and throw some Red Coats in there, instead of swapping out the 75's in the 800 cab.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

www.steamcomusic.com - avatar vintage 212?


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a 4-12 with 2 70's GT75's and 2 80's CL90's in an X patern that sounds fantastic, it is a half back cab though.


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok here. this will be tempting kkjuw



Right now i am running a Weber M25/H30 mix. I am planning on swaping the 
M25 with the RWB to tighten things up


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks great man. Notice you're using the low input...any boosts/disto pedals on the go there?


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

Caribou_Chris said:


> Looks great man. Notice you're using the low input...any boosts/disto pedals on the go there?


Yeah. i play in a 2 guitar, shared solos band. So i need the headroom for a solo boost. I use an MI audio Tube zone as my main sound. And an OCD v3 or a Goodie Crystal boost as a solo boost.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

If you're talking about the newer 1936 cabs (the last few years), I wouldn't recommend them. I had one ofr a while with the stock G12T-75's and absolutely hated it. Much too edgy & "ice-picky" with my Laney or my 2204 build - and I've removed two fo the 3 treble-peaking circuits in the 2204. 

Also, the newer 1936 is not made of plywood. It's some kind of particle board (mine was at least).

For lett (of similar) money I'd go with an Avatar cab form Steamco. Sounds like you want darker/warmer speakers than G12T-75's. Vintage 30's are a little warmer & smoother, but can still be edgy with some amps. Some good suggestions in the responses above...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Emohawk said:


> If you're talking about the newer 1936 cabs (the last few years), I wouldn't recommend them. I had one ofr a while with the stock G12T-75's and absolutely hated it. Much too edgy & "ice-picky" with my Laney or my 2204 build - and I've removed two fo the 3 treble-peaking circuits in the 2204.
> 
> Also, the newer 1936 is not made of plywood. It's some kind of particle board (mine was at least).
> 
> For lett (of similar) money I'd go with an Avatar cab form Steamco. Sounds like you want darker/warmer speakers than G12T-75's. *Vintage 30's are a little warmer & smoother, but can still be edgy with some amps. Some good suggestions in the responses above..*.


Its the highs where the V30's get too shrill/piercing. So prob not ideal for playing leads. I've wondered how it would sound if a 4x12 cab ran 2 v30's and then something better suited to the highs x2?


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I've tried a few speakers with my 2204 in 1x12 open backs and 2x12 closed backs.

I found the WGS Classic Lead to be the most harsh and irritable to me by itself but in a bigger cab with a WGS V30 it isn't bad.
I found the highs to be too piercing with the Eminence Private Jack even when combined with a WGS V30. I thought 2 V30s were nice. An Eminence Governor was nice but I only had one to try by itself because it was my only 16 ohm. 

My current favorite is the Celestion G12H with a WGS V30 and that's what I use now. So, I guess that I like V30s, especially when mixed with something else. The Governor seems just as satisfying because it is supposed to be the same style of speaker as the V30.

So, if you go Eminence, I recommend making half of them Governors if you are trying to please my ears. If you are going WGS make those ones Veteran 30s. I've never tried the Celestion Vintage 30s but these other clones smoothed out that supposed high mid spike that everyone seems to hate.


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

I cannot post clips yet but FYI the Red White and blues (american cousin to the governor) is an AMAZING match with a Weber H30.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd put vintage early 80's Celestion G12-65's in there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

The 75's are simply not made for anything else but metal. They are not musical sounding in the classic sense. I have this cab and loaded it with Eminence Governors . Private Jacks will give you a more green back sound. The 75's are scooped in the mids but that's where the action is. The Governors will give you back those mids. You'll be able to play softer and actually cut through the mix better.kksjur


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

krall said:


> I'd put vintage early 80's Celestion G12-65's in there.


I concur. 

In my 800 I've got a quad of ROLA G12-65's (plus 2 spares) and it's a match made in heaven.


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

konasexone said:


> The 75's are simply not made for anything else but metal. They are not musical sounding in the classic sense. I have this cab and loaded it with Eminence Governors . Private Jacks will give you a more green back sound. The 75's are scooped in the mids but that's where the action is. The Governors will give you back those mids. You'll be able to play softer and actually cut through the mix better.kksjur


I've been doing some research on the net since I started this thread and I've been leaning towards the Governors...seems to be the best fit for what I'm looking for. 

I think I might buy 2 and do an X pattern with the 75's, see how that sounds...


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

You might want to check out the specs on the speakers you use and see how the sensitivity ratings match up. The Eminence Red Coat Speakers are usually pretty sensitive I think, making them louder per watt, then other brands.

It really might not be a bad thing for your tone anyways so I guess trying it out is best. Good choice on the Governor (V30 style). If you want to try the H30 style speaker with them, the Eminence Red Coat Wizards are supposed to be the equivalent. No pressure.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

krall said:


> I'd put vintage early 80's Celestion G12-65's in there.





Pneumonic said:


> I concur.
> 
> In my 800 I've got a quad of ROLA G12-65's (plus 2 spares) and it's a match made in heaven.


Jeez, finally.... was thinking I was the only guy that knows about these or something! IMHO they're the perfect match for an 800.

gtrguy


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

Is there a modern-day equivalent for the G12-65? Does Eminence make one?


----------



## 4STYX (Mar 25, 2007)

WGS ET-65 is supposedly the best sounding equivalent out there,including Celestion's.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Caribou_Chris said:


> Is there a modern-day equivalent for the G12-65? Does Eminence make one?





gtrguy said:


> G12-65... whole different animal from a G12T-75... I think Eminence makes a similar speaker or Celestion has re-issued it as part of the Heritage line... pricey though I believe...



I believe the Eminence equivalent is the Tonespotter... probably a lot cheaper than the Celestion reissue...

gtrguy


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

Recently I've been hating the 75's less, mostly because I don't have the extra cash lying around for new speakers  and also b/c I simply cranked the mids on the 800 head. 

Also with the neck pickup on my sheraton at about 6 vol-wise and with the boost engaged about 1/2 way, I can get a decent stoner metal sound...really thick and gnarly. Pancake worthy.

I'm still planning on getting some new speakers at some point, but the 75's will do for now.

Oh I discovered too that the Red Coat Man-O-War is the Eminence equiv. of the 75.


----------

